# Reverse glow gauges installation



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

has anyone installed these? and is there an easy way.
I'm thinking of tracing the power wires from the cluster or the light switch from the steering column, but that will talk lots of time. 
maybe taking the power from the deck? 

Any suggesions? I saw a pontiac install gauges using the dimmer...I believe the power wires run there too right? I just don't wanna spend hours runnign in circles (IN WINTER) trying to get this shit in.
thanks for any help

(B&M shifter is the SHIT!!)


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

*sorry! I found the answer somewhere in here.*

my bad..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe this will help you out.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/specv_gauges/


----------

